# The American Taliban is coming to get you! #137



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who is the American Taliban? Better find out because they may save you to death. Plus, the best way to stop climate change is by flying your own private jet. Just ask a politician!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-24T22_38_47-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's damn-well time we stopped being "nice" little Christians and started acting like we have a backbone.

Listen to Sas talk about his girlfriend's daughter. I had a hard time continuing. I'll tell you something else; I had no idea until my brother told us on the show.

Hot Nursey Could have saved herself a lot of work and "terminated" the pregnancy, but she didn't. She stepped up to the challenge. Because of this, she has a wonderful daughter who has Sas wrapped around her little finger.

Satan is controlling New York's government. Christians are the "American Taliban?" Since when does the Taliban want to protect life?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Taliban tallied my bananas. They did so with error.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> It's damn-well time we stopped being "nice" little Christians and started acting like we have a backbone.
> 
> Listen to Sas talk about his girlfriend's daughter. I had a hard time continuing. I'll tell you something else; I had no idea until my brother told us on the show.
> 
> ...


I had this same talk this week with a fellow Christian brother, who is normally quite reserved in spite of his convictions. He has decided it is time for Christians to stand up and be passionate about our stand. I was glad he called me to relay he had seen and heard enough.

How about the rest of you?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas

Don’t text HN to listen to the show. It’s funnier when she makes names up for Denton!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You mean @RJAMES


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/25/new-york-times-wants-to-expose-christian-schools/

New York Times "reporter" wanting people to share their experiences of attending Christian schools. He's expecting the responses to be negative.

The Loony Left is showing its true hatred of Christianity.

These misguided morons are able to do these things because they live in a nation that was founded on Christian ethics, morals, and principals; a nation where individual liberties are (were) held dear. In short, their ability to target Christianity is protected by the very faith they despise.

Those cowards who target Christianity in this nation should buck-up and target Islam in Pakistan. Otherwise, those who call Christians the "American Taliban" are worse than hypocrites.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sas, you and Darren put on a good show.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Squatch, Dagwood, good show! Christ is King, over all whether anyone likes it or not. Everything is His and will in the end submit to Him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Squatch, Dagwood, good show! Christ is King, over all whether anyone likes it or not. Everything is His and will in the end submit to Him.


Dagwood!?! You've obviously watched me heading out the door for work.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Dagwood!?! You've obviously watched me heading out the door for work.


Nope, Darwin. I haven't. But I know your type. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I enjoyed the latest Duncan and Sasquatch show. Keep it up boys. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

